# What/who are you listening too?



## Steve Smith

Figured this is one of those threads that needs to be on every forum...  And I couldn't find one in Off Topic, so I figured why not 

Anyhow, currently I'm sitting at my desk fiddling with drivers and laptops, listening to Emiliana Torrini.  just moved onto her older album "Love in the time of Science".  Not as good as her newer albums it seems, but still good 

Limited music selection at work unfortunately.

How about you?


----------



## Tom

Well since FoF I've been converted to Kings of Leon    Got the album on Monday and love it   

Tom


----------



## LondonDragon

Today its Portuguese rock band "Xutos e Pontapes" \.../


----------



## Joecoral

I went to see Zebrahead last night, and they were bloody brilliant. So thats what 'm listening to


----------



## a1Matt

I love my music to the point of obsession.  I amassed 3,000 pieces of vinyl then thankfully mp3s came along which saved me spending even more!

Right now I'm dipping my ears into a little bit of Alice Russell 

Yesterday I listened to...

Kraan - 70's german prog rock at its best!
www.solidsteel.net - they stream a set every week, second half of this weeks set is a Herbie Hancock interview.
A lot of dub reggae (mainly Wayne Jarrett and other artists off the Wackies label circa 1970)


----------



## Wayney

I have'nt got a favourite type of music, but right now I'm having a bit of a 90's dance music fetish  . At this very moment I'm listening to Blackbox- Ride on time.......CHOOOON 8)


----------



## Steve Smith

Currently on "Wet Stuff" by The Folk Implosion.  Might recognise it from the old Breath internet adverts from around 2000 (4 repetative piano notes).

Next up, it's one of my favourite albums of the moment, Four Tet - "Rounds".  Some great tunes on that album


----------



## a1Matt

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> I have'nt got a favourite type of music, but right now I'm having a bit of a 90's dance music fetish  . At this very moment I'm listening to Blackbox- Ride on time.......CHOOOON 8)



I love that tune as well.  Jocellyn Brown on the vocals if I remember rightly.  She is the business, best UK female soul vocalist IMHO. With Omar taking it for best UK male soul vocalist   I reckon he influenced a lot of the ubiquitous American R&B we hear today.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Currently on "Wet Stuff" by The Folk Implosion.  Might recognise it from the old Breath internet adverts from around 2000 (4 repetative piano notes).
> 
> Next up, it's one of my favourite albums of the moment, Four Tet - "Rounds".  Some great tunes on that album



I like a little bit of four tet, some if it is just too weird for me though.

See, I told you I was obsessive about music!


----------



## Steve Smith

I'm onto Frou Frou now.  Imogen Heap has a great voice.


----------



## a1Matt

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm onto Frou Frou now.  Imogen Heap has a great voice.



I have never heard of Frou Frou or Imogen Heap, which is great, because it is new music for me to listen to


----------



## oldwhitewood

i'm not really into listening to much music at the moment I'm obsessed with The Wire DVDs.

I will say though I'm on a bit of a Smiths tip at the moment so I'm bascially listening to all my Smiths albums. That and Ry Cooders theme to Paris, Texas. Depends what I come across in iTunes really.

I'm driving up to Scotland on Friday for work so I will be taking the new WORD cd along, The WORD I think is the best music monthly out there at the moment.


----------



## jay

I've just realized i've got Muse on my iPod!  

Got thousands of songs and hardly touch it. I blagged my music nut mate to slap a ton of stuff on it.
Never really bothered with Muse before, or any of the new stuff.
(More of a Hendrix man)
But I like Muse now.


----------



## Steve Smith

Currently listening too Philip Glass  -  Metamorphosis One.  A really haunting piano piece from an episode of Battlestar Galactica (season 2 episode 2).


----------



## Garuf

My top 25 bands according to Itunes are:
1. the postal service elctronica/indie crossover act, very enjoyable
2. attack in black southern metal
3.pig destroyer grindcore/death metal
4. death cab for cutie indie, also one half of the postal service
5. pretty girls make graves indie
6. the blood brothers prog punk/post screamo
7.optimus rhyme nerdcore hip hop
8. sage francis underground hip hop (for fans of emotion not guns and bling)
9.atmosphere             ''                                          '' 
10.aesop rock             ''                                          '' 
11. the killers indie
12. the wombats indie/pop
13. square pusher experimental elecrtonica/noise core
14. Minotaur shock laptop folk/ electronica
15. against me! punk
16.alexisonfire Screamo
17.bayside punk/screamo/hardcore 
18.anberlin powerpop/emo
19.the gallows hardcore
20. architects hardcore
21.atom and his package damage/electro-pop
22. girl talk b$%Â£!&d pop/cut copy (think anything up to 300 clips of other songs put together into something entirely new)
23.dan le sac vs. scroobius pip UK underground hiphop/spoken word (for fans of sage francis)
24.does it offend you yeah? Electronica/ dance rock crossover act
25.the bled hardcore/screamo

Worthy of mention are:
Mewithoutyou progressive 
mac lethal underground hiphop
piebald indie
mgmt electronica/psychedelic/dance
murder by death post punk takes the story telling and whisky drinker voice of johhny cash to a new level.
johhny cash country
lightspeed champion country/indie
oxford collapse indie
islands experimental/indie
hot chip electronic/inde
hot hot heat post pop/post punk
maylene and the sons of disaster southern metal

To avoid anyone downloading anything that will make their hair go grey I've edited in the bands genre.


----------



## Steve Smith

Currently, I'm listening/watching the last US presidential debate.  Sounds like a snooze, but it's sorta interesting to listen to how much of a c*ck John McCain is 

Also been listening to Salt, Psapp (cool "Toy Pop" band), Regina Spektor and a few others.


----------



## Garuf

I was listening the other day and that palin woman said that "dinosaurs were created by jesus 500 years ago to test our faith". This woman is an idiot.


----------



## Steve Smith

I respect people's views and beliefs, but when they start pushing them onto others and saying "you must believe or else" then it gets my goat.

It's funny hearing how McC*ck (as I've decided to call him from now on) starts to answer a specific question and then vears off to take a random digg at Obama on a totally different subject.  He also reminds me of a characature of Tom Cruise in some ways.  I keep thinking he's about to spout off about Scientology...


----------



## GreenNeedle

The 3 CDs in my multi changer at the mo are: Marillion-Marbles (disc 1), Yes-Fragile, Muse-Absolution.

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I respect people's views and beliefs, but when they start pushing them onto others and saying "you must believe or else" then it gets my goat.
> 
> It's funny hearing how McC*ck (as I've decided to call him from now on) starts to answer a specific question and then vears off to take a random digg at Obama on a totally different subject.  He also reminds me of a characature of Tom Cruise in some ways.  I keep thinking he's about to spout off about Scientology...



I'm always struck by how much he looks like Wallace of Wallace and Gromit fame!!!  When he does that silly walk with his arms slightly out from his body and then grins and waves I just keep waiting for him to ask whether Palin (very scary woman that) wants some Wensleydale...

As to music there's always a Faithless CD in my Autochanger - permanently.  Closely followed by Jack Johnson.


----------



## George Farmer

Recently I've really liked the new Coldplay album.

Other times I mostly listen to dance (most sub-genres except commercial stuff).

I also have a soft spot for older Indie bands - The Stone Roses, Charlantans, Ride, Inspiral Carpet, Jesus Jones, Ned's Atomic Dustbin etc.


----------



## Mark Evans

mr j hendrix


----------



## Steve Smith

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Recently I've really liked the new Coldplay album.



Good album isn't it!  I think I might go stick it on now 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Other times I mostly listen to dance (most sub-genres except commercial stuff).



I like a lot of breakbeat/prog dance.  I'm usually usless with names but my main players are Hybrid, Four Tet, Chicane, Way out West, Banobo, Air...

I tend to download mixes from places like hybridized.org and Mixdepot.net 

I also like a lot of more chilled out kinda of bands/groups/artists.  I've already mentioned Emiliana Torrini who I've only just found, but groups like Zero 7, Jose Gonzalez, Hefner (not the punky bad from the 90's), Morcheeba, Mum, Boards of Canada etc etc...


----------



## Mark Evans

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Good album isn't it! I think I might go stick it on now



the best they've done. and a mile from what theyve done in the past too.


----------



## Steve Smith

Currently listening to the new Metalica album, Death Magnetic.  Pretty good album, quite thrashy as you'd expect, but cool.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Not listened to Metallica since the Black album - the death knell for them in my eyes.  Commercialism hit.  Went to see them at Sheffield and Milton Keynes that year though (They were blown away by Megadeth at Milton Keynes)

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

Lastest Metellica album is great too, if not on the soft side though compared to others


----------



## JamesM

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Not listened to Metallica since the Black album - the death knell for them in my eyes.  Commercialism hit.  Went to see them at Sheffield and Milton Keynes that year though (They were blown away by Megadeth at Milton Keynes)
> 
> AC


Must have went to see the cover bands playing down the road on the same nights then, because 'Deth were poor that weekend.

I've been a Metallica fan since '86, and while TBH, Load, and Reload were a tad too radio friendly for my taste, there were some great tracks on them. St. Anger never happened  

Death Magnetic is monster collection of riffs and heavyness, but its nothing compared to Puppets, Ride, Kill and Justice.

Anywho, I'm currently listening to Nofx - Kill all the White Man.


----------



## George Farmer

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I tend to download mixes from places like hybridized.org and Mixdepot.net



Sweet.  I'll give them a shot.  Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

^ The music on that first site is amazing, Steve! Thanks, just the type of music I love. 

Do you know any other safe music download sites? Not just dance music. I know there's Limewire and stuff but I don't trust that.


----------



## LondonDragon

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> ^ The music on that first site is amazing, Steve! Thanks, just the type of music I love.
> Do you know any other safe music download sites? Not just dance music. I know there's Limewire and stuff but I don't trust that.


Torrents!


----------



## Thomas McMillan

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The music on that first site is amazing, Steve! Thanks, just the type of music I love.
> Do you know any other safe music download sites? Not just dance music. I know there's Limewire and stuff but I don't trust that.
> 
> 
> 
> Torrents!
Click to expand...


torrents...?  :?


----------



## Steve Smith

It might be worth mentioning at this point that torrenting music might not necessarily be legal... In the interests of the forum's legality, I'd suggest you take it to PM's 

Torrents, or Bit Torrents, are another way of file sharing.  It's a bit nicer than things like edonkey and such.  You essentially download a torrent file which is a bit like a shortcut to the actual files you want to download.  Someone has to host the torrent file, then you start downloading the music/video/files from multiple other people around the world.

It's used for a lot of legitimate purposes, like distributing Linux releases and such.  The main thing is there is no central server, it's pretty much distributed.

Anyhow, back on topic   I was listening to Frou Frou again earlier.  I said it before, but I'll say it again - I really like Imogen Heap.  She was really good when I saw her live last year too!

(Oh, other music sources might include SoulSeek...  And check out the HypeMachine for random/new music - It's a music blog aggregator).


----------



## Thomas McMillan

^ yeah, torrent = basically limewire = not for me. 

i know i'm probably the only person on this forum who likes this song, but girls by the sugababes is my favourite song right now  i have such a cheesy music taste


----------



## vauxhallmark

I am listening to Aida (opera by Verdi) non-stop at the moment, as I will be singing it on Saturday (and Sunday, and another day). Came in late to cover someone who dropped out, so only 13 days with the score. I've got four three hour rehearsals leading up to Saturday (after work - it's an amateur production, but with pro soloists, conductor, etc.).

So I am knackered, and the tank gets nowt but food and ferts for a week.

Here's a plug:

http://www.midsummeropera.org.uk/

Mark

PS I'm only in the chorus


----------



## Garuf

New addition, the now defunct Life Ruiner, Canadian hardcore for those who like bane, black heart, comeback kid and the acacia strain. 

I recently got the new coldplay and it could be my surprise album of the year.
(surprise since I hated all their earlier stuff).


----------



## beeky

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I also like a lot of more chilled out kinda of bands/groups/artists.  I've already mentioned Emiliana Torrini who I've only just found, but groups like Zero 7, Jose Gonzalez, Hefner (not the punky bad from the 90's), Morcheeba, Mum, Boards of Canada etc etc...



Didn't Emiliana Torrini sing a tune in one of the Lord of the Rings films?

I've been listening to the latest Bjork album quite a lot "Volta". I've been a big fan since her first solo album, but she went off the rails musically speaking for the last couple. The new one though is definitely a return to form and has good fast tunes as well as some more laidback ones.

Also Nickelback, who I saw at the O2 and were fantastic.


----------



## Steve Smith

Yeah, she sang Gollums song.  From what I've read Bjork was supposed to do it but wasn't available.


----------



## Steve Smith

Currently listening too Way Out West - "Intensify" on Spotify.  Haven't listened to this for a while   Just finished listening to "Don't Look Now" as well, which is equally awesome


----------



## George Farmer

Oh, nice one!  I'll add them to my playlist.

I'm liking the latest Hot Chip album - One Life Stand.

Was listening to some Hybrid last night from 2000 - Wider Angle.


----------



## Steve Smith

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Was listening to some Hybrid last night from 2000 - Wider Angle.



Awesome album!  I was listening to that before Christmas.  The live CD is great too   Hybrid have a new album due out in March I think, as do Way Out West actually (or that might be this month?)  Second hand info, so might be slightly off.

Fave track from "Intensify" - "Mindcircus" (Spotify link - will only work if you have Spotify installed).


----------



## Paulus

at the moment the album of "mumford and sons" keeps playing in my playlist. great album and great band 

great song and single:

Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man


----------



## George Farmer

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Fave track from "Intensify" - "Mindcircus" (Spotify link - will only work if you have Spotify installed).


Agreed.  There's a sick remix on a Tiesto mix album too - probably one of the 'Search of Sunrise'.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

My Mrs playing hell with the dog as she is trying to towel dry him after getting wet whilst out on a walk.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## GHNelson

Evening
Ive been ripping CDs onto the computer for a couple of weeks done 449 only another 100 or so to go.
Been listening to World Party, Goodbye Jumbo what a great album that is.
Also the Waterboys, Fisherman's Blues.
Anybody downloaded Winamp Pro an alternative to Windows Media Player.
hoggie


----------



## aaronnorth

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> My Mrs playing hell with the dog as she is trying to towel dry him after getting wet whilst out on a walk.
> 
> Regards
> Paul.



 

Owl  city - Fireflies


----------



## rawr

I'm really feeling Kings Of Leon recently, they're actually amazing.


----------



## OllieNZ

rawr said:
			
		

> I'm really feeling Kings Of Leon recently, they're actually amazing.


 :text-+1: 

A bit of Mettallica to get me going this morning.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## LondonDragon

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> A bit of Mettallica to get me going this morning.


Thats more like it!!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Ive been listening to a lot of zero7 recently.  Theres such a mix of different styles/artists between the albums i never get bored of them.


----------



## AdAndrews

Marina and the diamonds-hollywood,


----------



## Steve Smith

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Ive been listening to a lot of zero7 recently.  Theres such a mix of different styles/artists between the albums i never get bored of them.



Love Zero 7.  I like the latest album, though it kinda got bad reviews.

I've been listening to a lot of Bat for Lashes.  Slightly weird name for an interesting artist.  She's got a great voice though


----------



## Nick16

cant beat some good UFO. 
walk on water is an awesome albumn. recommended massivley if you like rock.


----------



## JamesM

Metallica - Suicide and Redemption


----------



## fourmations

hi

my choices for last couple of weeks...

radiohead
sigur ros
battles
don caballero
dinosaur jr
lots of beatles
led zep
foals
maps and atlases
billie holliday
louis armstrong
early jay-z
wu tang clan

ciao


----------



## Garuf

recently got and enjoyed:
The bled - shade tree mechanics
Black mass - Black mass ep
Pissed jeans - N/A
Black listed 
Throats
Rise and fall 
Thrusday
Demon Hunter
Corpse

There's been loads more but I can't think what without my Ipod.


----------



## OllieNZ

Just found one of my old favorites
Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine.

Regards 

Ollie


----------



## a1Matt

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Anybody downloaded Winamp Pro an alternative to Windows Media Player.
> hoggie



XBMC all the way for me  It has replaced my DVD player, CD, radio, and WMP   8) 

I have it on an old XBox hooked up to TV and hifi in my living room with and networked to my PC and internet as media sources.


http://xbmc.org/download/


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Recent listening:
Nick Drake
Erykah Badu
Dame Shirley Bassey
Skatalites
The In Crowd (Northern Soul compilation)
Portishead
The Who (Who's Next - Baba O'Riley)
Duke Ellington (Far East Suite)
Fela Kuti

- and (apprehensively) the sound of snowflakes falling on Kendal...


----------



## George Farmer

In contrast to my musical taste; Radio 4.  Can't beat a nice bit of current affairs.  The plays can be very good too.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

George Farmer said:
			
		

> In contrast to my musical taste; Radio 4.  Can't beat a nice bit of current affairs.  The plays can be very good too.


 :text-+1: All the radios in the house are permanently tuned to R4.  Move round the house turning all on as I go, so the flow isn't interrupted - until The Archers comes on and it's a race round to switch 'em all off again!


----------



## bazz

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Recent listening:
> Nick Drake



hi paul,
being a lover of all things syd barrett, i've been reading quite a lot about nick drake and recently d/l'ed a documentary on him, a very sad story!
later,
bazz!


----------



## Garuf

P.O.S's newest album is breath takingly good, if you like dark hip hop (none of that misogonist nonsense, closer to punk than anything). 

Hang the bastards album was fantastic too if you like sludgey riffs.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

bazz said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent listening:
> Nick Drake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi paul,
> being a lover of all things syd barrett, i've been reading quite a lot about nick drake and recently d/l'ed a documentary on him, a very sad story!
> later,
> bazz!
Click to expand...

That's interesting, Bazz.  I just got an authorised bootleg of early family recordings of Nick Drake.  The sleeve notes (by his sister and childhood friends) suggests he was much less of the mysterious, isolated depressive than has been claimed by others since his death.  Still sad, I suppose, but lots of people suffer from clinical depression.   Incredible music, though.


----------



## Dave Spencer

SteveUK said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of Bat for Lashes.  Slightly weird name for an interesting artist.  She's got a great voice though
Click to expand...


I saw Natasha Khan when Bats for Lashes were supporting Radiohead. She does have a great voice, but I thought their performance was a bit ordinary. Radiohead were a different matter.

At the moment, I am mostly listening to The Clash....not that I ever stopped. Jimi Hendrix and Talking Heads are on my current list, too.

Oh, and Elbow, by the way.

Dave.


----------



## fourmations

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I saw Natasha Khan when Bats for Lashes were supporting Radiohead. She does have a great voice, but I thought their performance was a bit ordinary. Radiohead were a different matter.



my thoughts exactly, saw her warm up for r'head too

rgds

4


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> At the moment, I am mostly listening to The Clash....not that I ever stopped.


 Aah! Just got 'London Calling' on CD myself - my original vinyl copy disappeared years ago.  Impressed with how well it's worn.


----------



## plantbrain

Nag nag nag. Oh, she just stopped..........whew.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mr. luke

Subfocus


----------



## JamesM

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Nag nag nag. Oh, she just stopped..........whew.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


   

I've got 'can I have a bit more chocolate' of repeat atm. Must be broke too, because it just will not stop


----------



## AdAndrews

Ive been listening to "Shaddap You Face" - Joe Dolce, lately, cant get the song out of my head


----------



## Nelson

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Ive been listening to "Shaddap You Face" - Joe Dolce, lately, cant get the song out of my head


thats got to be older than you  .stopped ultravox getting to no1 with vienna   
am i that old  .


----------



## AdAndrews

nelson said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been listening to "Shaddap You Face" - Joe Dolce, lately, cant get the song out of my head
> 
> 
> 
> thats got to be older than you  .stopped ultravox getting to no1 with vienna
> am i that old  .
Click to expand...

yea, lol,   the Jose Mourinho version of it is funny.


----------



## Gill

Florence and the Machine - Between Two Lungs


----------



## Garuf

subfocus are now on entershikari's record label. One of my friends here in leeds goes by the name of cvlt and he's good friends with a lot of the bouncier DandB djs. The scene's pretty strong at the moment, Trolly snatcher are good live so's rusko and capser et al. 

None of them have a thing on Rise and Fall or Shipwrecked A D though.


----------



## Steve Smith

Have been listening to a track by Massive Attack, from their new album "Heligoland".  Not to bothered about most of the album, but one track called "Paradise Circus" is great   Has a bit of a sleazy feel to it.


----------



## Gill

Rihanna - Rock Star


----------



## Mr T

Kerrang! Radio via freeview (channel 722), hooked up to 2 Yamaha amps running to Mission m34i floorstanders and 2 Wharfdale 100W subs Why would you listen to anything else? (yes I'm detached!)

Tesco


----------



## Paulus

New Jimi Hendrix album 






Jimi Hendrix - Valleys of Neptune

1.	Stone Free (3:47)
2.	Valleys of Neptune (4:04)
3.	Bleeding Heart (6:23)
4.	Hear My Train a Comin' (7:32)
5.	Mr. Bad Luck (2:58)
6.	Sunshine of Your Love (6:47)
7.	Lover Man (4:18)
8.	Ships Passing Through the Night (5:52)
9.	Fire (3:12)
10.	Red House (8:23)
11.	Lullaby for the Summer (3:49)
12.	Crying Blue Rain (4:57)


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

Five Finger Death Punch - Way Of The Fist




I like my rock heavy


----------



## johnny70

Gorillaz-Plastic beach


----------



## Garuf

FFDP are okay.
I prefer a bit of dillinger myself.
You'll most likely enjoy this link, fair few good bands, a lot of poor ones.
http://procurahardcore.blogspot.com/
Same for this one, http://good-metal.blogspot.com/
Some good, a lot of rubbish.


----------



## George Farmer

Ned's Atomic Dustbin.  Reminds me of being 16 again.  Happy times!


----------



## Ben M

gotta be R&B/hiphop. 

fav. artists: eminem, the lonely island, ali g, Alicia Keys, black eyed peas,  Michael Buble (can't find an accent lol), Jason Derulo,  David Guetta,  Taio Cruz, Little Boots, Pixie Lott, Sean Kingston, Dizzee Rascal, Beyonce, etc. etc. 

fav. songs. who said were wack? by the lonely island, just lose it and rain man by eminem, Incredible (Wicked Wicked - Jungle Is Massive) ali g, break your heart Taio Cruz, etc.

cheers


----------



## Garuf

Afrika bombata does the ali g song you mention. 
Check out P.o.s and the other doom tree label mates they're amazing. Sage francis is amazing, hip hop with substance.


----------



## Paulus

talking about afrika. this song (and clip) is funny 



watch the guy his hat


----------



## plantbrain

Joe Satriani,
Stu Hamm,
Gary Hoey
Tony MacAlpine



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JamesM

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Joe Satriani,
> Stu Hamm,
> Gary Hoey
> Tony MacAlpine
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Stu Hamm is the best bassist alive today


----------



## fish.com1

Thee kooks
Wombats
Florence and the machine
Fratellis
MGMT


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

JamesM said:
			
		

> Stu Hamm is the best bassist alive today



Pah! Bassist... Who needs them?

Kosh42|EFG (a drummer)


----------



## rad89

I have basically never heard of half the people mentioned ha!

Ian Brown - Fear


----------



## Aeropars

Biffy Clyro is my latest album which gets a lot of play. Others from Muse, Aerosmith, Metallica and Stereophponics are never far away.

Its going to be one of them for my XFactor audition I think!


----------



## JamesM

Watching Mythbusters


----------



## whitey

Hi guys
The Bad Plus, Norah Jones, Sting
from the other hand the old stuff
Rage Against The Machine, Les Claypol, Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Garuf

http://rapidshare.com/files/371226864/C ... _2010_.rar
New Cancer Bats album is brilliant. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?gz4zz1ynz2j
New The bled, heavy as hell, new singers storming dÃ©but.  

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5404456/Ruiner% ... y_TETO.rar
Ruiners newest album, really really good, more melodic than all their other albums.


----------



## gzylo

Hi

I go for anything between dj rush, andreas kramer (kremer), aleksander kowalski, speedy j, dave clarke, kazu kimura, ade fenton to BjÃ¶rk and Kraftwerk


----------



## Mowze

Andy C/Hyper D jungle set from a 1997 One Nation tape pack


----------



## Nelson

just been listening to some stuff from when i was working in munich some years ago.you probably won't like it   .


----------



## Garuf

New Sage Francis tune. Can't wait for the album, the three years since Human, the death dance, have been a longer wait than you'd believe. 

http://www.strangefamousrecords.com/sfr ... _Times.mp3


----------



## murph

Got to be Tragic O'Hara. Awesome, check it out on you tube and, surprisingly, iTunes!

Great bluesy stuff!

Do it! Do it now!


And let me know what you think, I reckon it's great.


----------



## nayr88

Mowze said:
			
		

> Andy C/Hyper D jungle set from a 1997 One Nation tape pack



Reminds me of being in school swapping jungle and dnb tape packs.
Heard of ricochet banton? Really don't know how you spell the 1st bit, one of my brothers pals that's getting about abit.

I'm listening to slim shady lp 
Also any ska punk slipknot  my girlfriend plays couldn't tell you names but sounds good haha

And I loveeee disco,


----------



## Paulus

2 great albums at the moment:

*The National - High Violet *
and
*Angus & Julia Stone - Down the Way*

and ofcourse radioparadise.com


----------



## Garuf

The new band of horses if very good, I don't have a bloggers link to share with you but it's well worth the money to buy it. 
Still waiting for the new Sage Francis.


----------



## Paulus




----------



## OllieNZ

A pilot I used to work with on 3sqn RNZAF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BzU1sYPjzo&feature=related

Ollie


----------



## John Starkey

Dropkick murphys,alkaline trio    .


----------



## JamesM

RIP Stu.


----------



## Garuf

Hahaha, got the lads round? I can't really imagine you ever choosing Dropkick murphys haha. 
I saw alkaline trio a couple of weekends ago, they're showing there age!


----------



## George Farmer

Mylo - Destroy Rock & Roll


----------



## nayr88

Cragga-mr postman
Tomba-smoking kills


----------



## Garuf

defience ohion folk punk brilliance, one of my favourite bands, a must for against me! fans.
slices hardcore/noisecore, very loud.
closure power violence, again very loud.
insect warfare grindcore, exceptionally loud, very fast.
gayngs Bon ivors new band, has guest appearences from rhymesayers POS and many others, so far my favourite new band of the year
band of horses My favourite band of last year, new album, bluesy folk-rock.
wu tang clan... No explination needed


----------



## murph

Drifting....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS ... re=channel


----------



## nayr88

wu tang............niiiiiice  

borgore ice cream


----------



## Garuf

I always felt tricked by Borgore, I wanted them to sound like burzum or darkthrone but alas never do.


----------



## glenn

murph said:
			
		

> Drifting....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS ... re=channel


if you like that then check these two out, by far the best acoustic guitarist iv ever heared in my life -->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9_UdD6eXl4


----------



## nayr88

Garuf i think we are talking about 2 different things haha, i mean borgore(dubstep)  i tried  searching the tunes you mentioned but could find them, so just assuming but feel free to skool me haha.

this is borgore, 


tomba 
      im in honestly debating one of those mustaches......  

been listening to a whole load of biggie today aswell, especially 'gimmi the loot'  

my actualy faveroute everever good feeling song 

chaka kahn- i feel for you      !!!!! wow makes me smile everytime i hear it.
Huey lewis and the news.........its hip to be square    which gives me an idea for a little avatar picture fingy.


----------



## Garuf

I've seen borgore a few times now, pretty good live, bar 9 were better. My friend makes d&b under the name CVLT. 

Burzum are black metal, you probably won't like them, their singer is the one who got framed for all the church burnings.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

glenn said:
			
		

> murph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drifting....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS ... re=channel
> 
> 
> 
> if you like that then check these two out, by far the best acoustic guitarist iv ever heared in my life -->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9_UdD6eXl4
Click to expand...


Agreed - Rodrigo y Gabriela are very special - and they started out in a heavy metal band!  But 'the best ever'?  Try Nick Drake, Paco Pena, Paco de Lucia, Andres Segovia, John Martyn.  And that Andy McKee video is simply remarkable, too.


----------



## AdAndrews

Ive just got the new "the drums" cd, i recommend it, superb


----------



## Garuf

I really liked the drums album, a little wayward at times but over all good. I've been listening to vampire weekend a lot recently, I think the sun has brought out my taste for the less loud music.


----------



## a1Matt

nayr88 said:
			
		

> chaka kahn- i feel for you      !!!!! wow makes me smile everytime i hear it.


me too.
I got it in my vinyl collection. It has some nice scratching sounds in it.
I like the deekline and ed solo mix of this that came out a little while back.
Want it on mp3 but can not find it anywhere.

I quite like old tracks that have been sampled in more recent days.
Like.....
Tom Scott-Today as used by Pete Rock: 
Aaron Neville - Hercules as used by Bizmarkie: 

The Soul 4 Sale set of mixes here are nice:
http://imdownbylaw.blogspot.com/


----------



## AdAndrews

Garuf said:
			
		

> I really liked the drums album, a little wayward at times but over all good. I've been listening to vampire weekend a lot recently, I think the sun has brought out my taste for the less loud music.



i really like vampire weekend too  about as loud as i go really


----------



## Garuf

You'll probably like Gayngs album then, I loved it. Reminded me a lot of eay listening rock. Still, a very good album from an all star band.


----------



## Paulus

some dutch bands 

Moke - Here Comes The Summer


Racoon - My Town


Kyteman - Sorry (tivoli 2007) 


VOICST - Everyday I Work On The Road


----------



## spider72

Hell yeah, grandpa Slayer still alive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyaRUEfk ... re=related


----------



## Jack middleton

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Ian Holdich

Proof - I am Kloot


----------



## Paulus

Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar


----------



## GHNelson

A young man from a bygone time.
Nick Drake a forgotten man by the music Industry, what a loss....to music.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich

Elbow - Friend of Ours


----------



## Nick16

chris rea - stony road + Road to Hell are fav's


----------



## Jack middleton

Free bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Garuf

Slayer - Season in the abyss. On repeat. 

Prior to that Atom and his package - attention, blah, blah, blah. Musically not the greatest "band" but great fun to ride a skateboard home to.


----------



## Paulus

www.radioparadise.com


----------



## Garuf

The new murder by death.
Post punk meets jonny cash, breath taking.
http://download869.mediafire.com/2jjtym ... BD-GMM.rar


----------



## spider72

As I Lay Dying - "Within Destruction"


----------



## Garuf

Spider, have you got the new acacia strain, it's heavy as all hell.


----------



## Anonymous

I'm kinda old school ..


----------



## Garuf

Vulgar display of power has to have the best album cover of all time.


----------



## Anonymous

true


----------



## spider72

Garuf said:
			
		

> Spider, have you got the new acacia strain, it's heavy as all hell.



No, I've never heard about this band, but just found few songs on you tube and looks fine for me, feed me more  .



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I'm kinda old school ...



I am kinda old school as well, as I listen to many metal styles from abou 24 years, but now more often I am looking for fresh blood    . I have played myself in thrash/death metal band for over 8 years in early 90's. I still have two guitars and amplifier and my neighbors are terrorized from time to time   . 

Fresh blood which I have found recently, and like it


----------



## Garuf

Metalcores a funny genre, most of the good bands are massively over hyped because they have the best teeshirts. 

I've been listening to doom/southern stuff recently, baroness, the sword, doomriders, black mass are all amazing.


----------



## John Starkey

The missus at the moment cuz I just ordered another lens today   and she is just like a record at the moment on and on and on   

Regards John.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Been going through old favourites from the record collection.

Gay Dad - Leisure Noise has returned as a permanent fixture in the multichanger for the last month   Alongside Marillion - Marbles and Stone Roases - Second Coming

AC


----------



## murph

This


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqvmCiNM ... re=related


----------



## fishkeeper

Knights of Cydonia- Muse

Epic


----------



## Nick16

Trick Daddy - Lets go
Ying Yang twins - Whats Happnin'
Rihanna and eminem - the way you lie
blackstreet - no diggity (all time classic!) 
Yung LA - Aint I

no to everyones taste, but with a car done up for car audio they sound good. 
larger door speakers (alpine) and amped! , 6x9's  and a sub in a tiny fiesta. ooo yeah. hear me comming!


----------



## nayr88

chester p  farma g 
slipknot night on skuzz too so plenty of that tonight


----------



## nry

The Hoosiers, loving their current Choices release, superb!


----------



## cheesy feet

Paranoid - Black sabbath


----------



## Garuf

Recent favourite albums are all in a black sabbath early years vein.

Baroness- the blue album. Unusually uplifting for a sludge rock album
The Sword - Warp riders. Like a heavy metal version of dune, but better. (Well, better than the film). 
Black Space Riders  - self titled. Much like the above but with more tone and less riffage. 
Heavy but a different kind and worthy of note, Daggers' new one was great, Emmure who just put out the best metalcore album of the year and finally a mention for the much loved but criminally underrated Piebald whos retrospective I finally got my hands on. 

More melodic and more "indie" I really liked the Adebisi Shank- this is the second album by a band called adebisi shank album. 
I also rediscovered my love of Andrew W K, possibly the best and worst albums ever released but so enjoyable. 

If anyone's interested in the albums I'll post the fileshare of them.


----------



## Tom

Sum 41 "All Killer no Filler" album - bringing back memories!


----------



## cheesy feet

Tom said:
			
		

> Sum 41 "All Killer no Filler" album - bringing back memories!


Love sum41  
I used to listen to them when I was like 8 too...I still have 'the hell song' cd.


----------



## Ben M

eminem's new album + Rucka Rucka Ali.


----------



## nayr88

sum41!!! i remember that album!! haha was great.

as for eminem, what happend to him! his flow and content is sooo so so soooo weak!

he went from 

I'm Everlast-ing, I melt Vanilla Ice like silicone
I'm ill enough to just straight up diss you for no reason
I'm colder than snow season when it's twenty below friezing
Flavor with no seasoning, this is the sneak preview
I'll diss your magazine and still won't get a weak review
I'll make your freak leave you, smell the Folgers crystals
This is a lyrical combat, gentlemen hold your pistols
But I form like Voltron and blast you with my shoulder missiles
Slim Shady, Eminem was the old initials (Bye-bye!)
Extortion, snorting, supporting ********
Pathological liar, blowing **** out of proportion
The looniest, zaniest, spontaneous, sporadic
Impulsive thinker, compulsive drinker, addict
Half animal, half man

to

I can't tell you what it really is
I can only tell you what it feels like
And right now it's a steel knife in my windpipe
I can't breathe but I still fight while I can fight
As long as the wrong feels right it's like I'm in flight
High off of love, drunk from my hate,
It's like I'm huffing paint and I love it the more I suffer, I suffocate
And right before I'm about to drown, she resuscitates me
She blahblahblahblahing hates me and I love it.
Wait! Where you going?
"I'm leaving you"
No you ain't. Come back we're running right back.
Here we go again

even if you ignore the lyrics, his flow and voice is just not there anymore,

not that im like sayin your taste is poo, just my 2pound 21peeeeee


----------



## PM

Em's best album is Eminem is Back, proper raw.

I too am not a fan of anything after Marshall Mathers LP.

Right now I'm listening to Foreign Beggars - United Colours of Beggatron.


----------



## nayr88

lool PM maaaaate!!!

yes to foreign beggars
you must of herd of my pal farma g


----------



## PM

yep


----------



## nayr88

haha nice one,

do you go to 93ft east at bricklane, i went to a foreign.b thing there feb 09 was amazing!


----------



## PM

I was meant to go but I was ill!

Gutted


----------



## PM

Scratch that, I didn't see it says 09.

Anyway yeah I been 93ft east...


----------



## nayr88

i fulllllly stage dived...........LOL


----------



## Dan Crawford

Stornoway - Beachcomber's Windowsill.

Awesome, a very different approach to chilled out tunes, check it out on Spotify or the tube.


----------



## Another Will

King's X - Groove Machine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm3H8GrA-6Q

Superb band form Texas, dead tight live.


----------



## George Farmer

xx - xx


----------



## Tom

^good album


----------



## Ian Holdich

back from the dead!


Tom Vek - C-C (You Set The Fire In Me)


----------



## Garuf

Tom's new album is fantastic, do you have it?

I've been listening to loads of pulled apart by horses, was never into them being from the leeds scene and not really knowing why anyone liked them then saw them live and was a convert. 

Also loads of loch lomond and butchers.


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks to joining the Euro the Fight must go on!!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Garuf said:
			
		

> Tom's new album is fantastic, do you have it?



I have'nt managed to get hold of it yet, but it's on my to do list. I have heard some stuff and it sounds great!

I'm also mad for a bit of the Seasick at the moment.


----------



## Garuf

I'm a huge fan of Nathaniel ratecliffe, similar stylings to seasick, but without guitars found in skips.


----------



## Ben M

I mainly listen to rap/hiphop, but I also like classical and dubstep. Here are some of my favourite tunes:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9bKf3yc ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_wiBl023VQ&feature=fvst

BTW, the eminem ones (bottom 2) have swearing in, so don't watch them if you don't like swearing.

cheers,
Ben


----------



## Eboeagles

I'm slightly biased as this is on the record label I run!

But Little Dragon are where it's at!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/reviews/jq9p


----------



## idris

If you like hiphop, try going left field ...
http://www.youtube.com/embed/mmsGon2vLew


----------



## Ian Holdich

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm a huge fan of Nathaniel ratecliffe, similar stylings to seasick, but without guitars found in skips.




I haven't heard of him...i shall check him Garuf  

I'm at the min listening to one of the best bands that evolved out of the 90's. My fave band of all time.

Broke - Beta Band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EQCR73D ... re=related


----------



## Ian Holdich

Still Life - The Horrors


----------



## GreenNeedle

Never heard of them Ian   I'll lend ya some Marillion or Rush. lol

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich

you can't beat a bit of Rush Andy, prog rock is the way forward. But YES were always better than Rush (wink wink)


----------



## idris

Technically Rush are infinitely better musicians. And to the best of my knowledge Yes never had the vision to put washing machines on stage.


----------



## GreenNeedle

idris said:
			
		

> Technically Rush are infinitely better musicians. And to the best of my knowledge Yes never had the vision to put washing machines on stage.



Lol.   Could barely see those washing machines when I went to see them.  NEC is a ***** place to see bands unless you can get the good seats 

And Yes were totally different. Much more student arty crowd where Rush were pretty heavy in comparison.  Not so heavy compared to today's 'music' but there ya go.

However I did have Roundabout as my mobile ringtone a few years ago.  Before I grew up and changed my ring tone to  ...........erm..the sound of a phone ringing 

Andy


----------



## frasertheking

Cant get much better than frightend rabbit on the bus home through a giant set of sony headphones


----------



## andyu2

Can't believe nobody likes U2


----------



## GreenNeedle

I like U2.  Don't have any of their albums though 

Andy


----------



## Garuf

Oh man I hate U2, Bonos sanctimonious hypocritical lecturing spoils everything they do.


----------



## cheebs

This guy is impressive... give it a chance to build. There are a few great videos of him on YT. I chose this one as it best displays what he is actually doing. If you like this, take a look at the sax one featuring a guy called woodnote.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

i know its old but i am really enjoying silverchair's frogstomp album again. can't believe these guys were 15 when they recorded this album..


----------



## dory

I love love love Coldplay. Didn't manage to disappoint me even once. Can't wait for their new album to come out in October!

I also like Landon Pigg, very romantic, and recently grown fond of Lady Antebellum, because of all the modern country sounds.


----------



## Otto72

Madagascar 3 OST   

"


----------

